# GTX 570 Driver Issues in Windows 8



## MrMiyamoto (Sep 25, 2012)

I recently upgraded my Windows 7 Pro machine to a copy of the 64-bit retail build of Windows 8 Pro that I received from my university's DreamSpark account.

I've had the natural slough of problems, all of which I have fixed, except for one regarding the drivers for my GTX 570 graphics card -- no matter what I do, I can't install any drivers for it.

I've tried all of the latest driver versions: 306.23, 306.02, 302.80, and 295.73, but all fail to install the graphics driver and only give the error "NVIDIA Installation Failed".

To fix this problem I have tried:


Uninstalling all Nvidia software, running Driver Fusion, and then cleaning the remnants with CCleaner.
Deleting the C:/NVIDIA folder as well as the NVIDIA Corporation folders in Program Files and Program Files (x86)
Installing the driver file manually through Computer Management (which just says that an error occurred)
Running the driver installer in compatibility mode for Windows 7
Running the Windows XP driver installer in compatibility mode for Windows XP SP3
Using the "Clean Install" option in the Nvidia Installer
Only selecting the graphics driver in the Nvidia Installer
Using the built-in drivers for the GTX 570 in Computer Management (only the WDDM 1.2 driver installs, and does not work terribly well)
Using the "Search automatically for updated driver software" option in Computer Management
Running the extracted setup.exe from C:/NVIDIA with the argument "-prestage"
Doing all of the above in Safe Mode
Doing all of the above using the Administrator account
Doing all of the above in the Advanced Startup "Disable Driver Signature Enforcement" mode
Physically "reseating" the graphics card (pulling it out and putting it back in safely with the computer's power off)
Run chkdsk and sfc /scannow (neither found anything)
Run Windows Update in case it would find any drivers (it didn't)
I have uninstalled MSI Afterburner, RivaTuner, nTune, and nHancer as well, so nothing's doing weird things with the card.

In device manager the graphics card is currently showing up under "Display adapters" with the name "Display", but it has the yellow warning symbol and gives the error: "Reinstall the drivers for this device (Code 18)".

I'm at my wit's end, so if anyone has any other suggestions for how to fix this dilemma, I am very open to solutions. Thanks.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

When you run the nVidia installer click the Custom option for the install process and perform a Clean Install. You will see a check box under the Custom option selection for this. This will remove all old drivers and attempt to install the new ones.

If this still fails, report it to nVidia as they have to still get proper drivers for the RTM version of Windows 8. All versions you have tested are only for the Preview Builds.


----------



## MrMiyamoto (Sep 25, 2012)

Junior777 said:


> When you run the nVidia installer click the Custom option for the install process and perform a Clean Install. You will see a check box under the Custom option selection for this. This will remove all old drivers and attempt to install the new ones.
> 
> If this still fails, report it to nVidia as they have to still get proper drivers for the RTM version of Windows 8. All versions you have tested are only for the Preview Builds.


I'm not sure if you read my post, but that was, of course, one of the very first things that I tried.

I ended up having to do a Windows 8 Refresh and lost all of my programs, including 250 GB of Steam games, but my Nvidia drivers cheerily installed afterwards.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Using 3rd party software to clean out drivers is not the same as the nVidia Installer doing it. Those 3rd party apps could have missed something that the nVidia installer wouldnt, since after all it is the company that makes the drivers.

So there is no guarantee that using Driver Fusion combined with CCleaner will work as good as the nVidia installer itself. I can tell you from personal experience that these tools do not remove all the drivers and its bits.

So yes, I did read your post. But you relied on 3rd party software instead of the companies software to do the task.

Glad you got it sorted in the end.


----------

